# Tombstone Flapper Finished



## RoxyBlue

Without further ado, here he is, and now I can relax and just paint stuff.

A few stills:

DSC02777 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02781 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02780 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC02779 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

2012 Edit: I recently put together a video summarizing the creation process:


----------



## RoxyBlue

And one more:

DSC02784 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

And now some videos.

Shot at dusk - click on the picture to go to the page where the video can be played.

Dusk Vid 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Night video:

Night Vid 4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Night video under red lighting:

Night Vid Red by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

For those who missed it, the build/work in progress thread is here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23910


----------



## halstaff

WOW, he looks great!


----------



## Terrormaster

Totally awesome, hope he doesn't fly off.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Looks awesome Roxy!


----------



## IMU

Very cool prop ... you both did a great job!


----------



## fick209

I love this! Great job!


----------



## heresjohnny

Sigh, I have been way too busy, missed the whole progress on this prop. This turned out really great!


----------



## jdubbya

Fantastic idea and execution! Really like this a lot. I think the red lighting shows if off nice.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Sweet guys, the only thing that would make it better......being in my cemetery!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you kindly, everyone Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for no rain on Halloween - wouldn't want those wings to get waterlogged:jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Great job, Rox! I can't view the Photobucket images, because my browser refuses to, but the others look awesome.


----------



## The Pod

Very nice work! He looks great and the wing movement is excelent!


----------



## kprimm

That is a very cool prop. I really like him.


----------



## MapThePlanet

VERY Cool.....Fantastic job


----------



## hpropman

That came out really well! - it looks very creepy under the red light


----------



## buckaneerbabe

Great job Roxy! I especially like the bat's face.


----------



## jaege

I really like that. The lighted eyes and motion, very nice. I have to admit I do have a soft spot for animation in the graveyard.


----------



## Ryan Wern

That looks like it could be the Jersey Devil or something. That's kinda how I imagine it


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Awesome Prop Building!
Thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, I realize this is the point, but he creeps me out. Way to go.


----------



## hauntedkimmy

Creepy cool!!! Way to go, he looks great especially with the red accent lighting.


----------



## Lunatic

Sorry, but I missed this one last year. The motion, details and eyes look great. I love it!


----------



## killer20

it looks great


----------



## AzKittie74

I wanna kiss him! haha adorable!! in a demonic beastly way


----------



## Rahnefan

Whoa nelly...I got a new computer today with a big monitor, and these pix look so different. I didn't comment before because I couldn't see much. This prop is awesome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

love his creeepy little claws and his wicked little teeth! Fantastic job!


----------



## tuck

hmmm maybe a big gust of wind will catch him with his wings opened and he'll come all the way to my house. Great work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for all the kind comments

Tuck, he has specific instructions that, should he fly to your house, he is to retrieve everything made by Dave the Dead that you have and bring them back to me:googly:


----------



## Daphne

Wow, how did I miss this? This is so cool Roxy! You did an incredible job! I've never seen anything like this before, it looks amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

In my copious (?!?!) spare time, I put together a summary "how I did it" video for this prop to add to our channel on YouTube. I've added the video to the first post of this thread - figured some of the new folks here might like to see it.


----------



## randomr8

Wow. Nice clean design. beautiful movement. Makes me want to be not so lazy. Sweet!


----------



## bobzilla

Looks awesome!


----------



## silentskream

i like that sort of piggoatbat thing going on with the face.
very cool!


----------



## Doc Doom

Just saw the finished prop. Roxy rocks again!


----------



## scarrycher

Wow Roxy that guy is amazing!!


----------



## Demon Dog

That is a great prop, many possibilities - thanks!


----------



## Wildcat

I love this little guy.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

How did I miss this the first time around. I love the wing mechanism.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just the best "Pop-Up" ever! This one is 'to the moon'! I just love it.
Repeating myself...but then I do like to talk and talk and talk.....


----------

